# Homes for my walmart skellys



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

A fellow haunter friend, Hamm, posted some coffins and I liked them so much I made my own version, using the Walmart skeletons as a reference. I went a bit overboard but I like them! I will be building a couple more!
The best part the total cost for each one was under $20! The darker one I believe was under $10!





































Next one I'm building will be stained black. Will post pics when finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your skellies will have mighty fine resting places! Especially like the cross on the darker one!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are beautiful! I like the take on the cross on the right one.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The cross was my friend Hamm's idea. Using scraps after the build to make it.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those look great! I like the skelly showing them off like a model. Hey, just as skinny as a model. Ha! Lol!


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

@ Lunatic, LMAO, yeah they are pretty skinny!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job. Both will make lovely homes for your Skellies.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. I take it that was with scrap lumber?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Nicely done!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

beautiful job on both.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Dang, that's some nice work! I particularly like the raised cross on the lid of the black one. I'm so going to steal that idea...umm...I mean, be inspired by it.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

@ Bone Dancer, not scrap lumber. They are made from 6 dog eared fence pickets. 6'x4"x5/8".......I believe that's the right size.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Number 3 all done. On to number 4!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Awesome! Love the black color against the bright metal hardware. Very cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I am really liking all 3 of em! Excellent resting places!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

You did an awesome job on these!


----------



## Deva (Feb 13, 2009)

All three of these are gorgeous. Almost too pretty to be haunted. LOL. I would never be clever enough to get an entire coffin out of 6 fence pickets. Where'd you get the awesome skeleton medallion on the third one?


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

The medallion is a combination of a floral wall decoration from a yard sale and a plastic skull I glued on.
Thanks for all the great compliments!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really nice work!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Neat little project! Great job!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful work on all three. I too really like the raised cross motif on the second one. Would love to see pics of your skeletal occupants enjoying their new digs!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job..i could use a few of these too.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I really like those! Nice work indeed.


----------



## RiverBoarder (Oct 22, 2010)

Those coffins look fantastic. I did a few a cpl of years ago and ended up having to paint them lighter colors so they could be seen on that dark night.


----------

